# Corydoras flashing...



## baeya (Oct 2, 2011)

I've been watching my Corys since I got them about a month ago. I never had them before, so didn't know what they were suppose to act like. For the last week they have been flashing and opening their mouths real wide and folding their whiskers together in front. They seemed very uncomfortable. I did some reading up and decided to dip them and the 3 quarter size angels that were in the tank in a Meth Blue solution for 30 minutes.
They seem so much better now. No flashing or strange mouth movements today and they are actually eating which I never seen them do before.

My question is.... did I do the right thing, or should I have done something differently. I can't find very much information on Corydoras problems on the net.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've not heard of Cory's opening their mouths wide and pushing their whiskers forward like that.... but flashing would be a symptom of Ick or another parasite.

If they seem to be doing better now, and are no longer flashing or opening their mouth/pushing their whiskers forward - then I wouldn't worry about it.

Good luck.


----------

